# Rear Slide Support - Y/n?



## brentp (Feb 5, 2016)

OK, getting a new 2016 210TRS. I have been reading up on the rear slide and the bed support folks are using while in the retracted mode. I know many recommend using a bed support in the retracted position even with the electric slides.

I totally get why this has been an issue with manual slide units and why it would be in ones best interest to use a bed support to transfer some of the down forces off of the slide rail to the floor.

However, for the electric slide models with cables, I am struggling a bit. From reading up on the mechanism, it appears that the slide unit has vertical support in both directions (up/down) at all times from the cables. The slide rails should only act as a channel for movement in or out. This should be true when fully extended, retracted, or anywhere in between.

So, I am curious how many if any folks with the electric cable rear slides have actually experienced issue? If so, was it a full roof rail separation or just the loosening of slide screws or hardware? Did you have the cable system tested and/or adjusted after this and if so, did they comment on if there was an issue?

On that note, any folks with electric slides that have not used a bed support and have not experienced any slide rail issues? How long have you had your unit?

Starting to think that maybe the cables are still 'stretching' in a bit (loosening) after leaving the factory and if one were to keep up with inspecting and adjusting the cables over the course of the first year or so it would then be a solid system with no need for a bed support. Of course, a support is a cheap insurance policy, but is one more thing to worry about for every trip.

You details will help me decide which way I wish to go - thanks!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine started to pull away from the ceiling within the 1st couple of trips. Tightened it back up, got the support, and no more problems...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026T0R0G?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I have always had mine supported so the point of would it have had problems can't be answered. I am one that believes being proactive is better than reactive.

Murphy is always waiting for the next chance to mess with me. I try to give him as few chances as possible!

:devil2:

Hi Robert, how's Boerne? :action:

THIS SUBJECT WILL NEVER DIE!!


----------



## brentp (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you guys, I do appreciate the responses to help me work through this.



ob277rl said:


> I am trying to figure out if you are trying to convince yourself if you need the support or don't need the support, LOL.


Why, yes I am. 



ob277rl said:


> The slide hanging inside the trailer has a lot of weight on it when you take into count how the ceiling and the back wall are constructed. Going down the road the bouncing forces can be significant. This puts a lot of strain on the ceiling rails the back wall, and the cable system (cables, wall brackets/pulleys, and drive unit).


I get what you are saying for the manual slide and completely agree. Basically, you have a long slide, fulcrum point at the rear wall, and the full weight of the slide and any down forces from travel would need to be supported by the ceiling slide rail. Can completely see that rail may struggle to support it at times.

For the cable system, it should be different. In theory, the slide should always be fully supported by the cables (which transfers the load to the rear wall). The down forces (weight and road force) should be contained by the upper cables and any road up forces should be contained by the lower cables. The ceiling rails really shouldn't experience much of those force at any time.

The first thing I came up with that might explain any remaining issue is that it is a pull/pull system (8 cables - 4 in, 4 out). When the slide is retracted in, the cables visible from the outside are pulled taught and pull the side in while the cables on the inside are relaxed slightly. Reversed when the slide is moved out. If the interior cables had a bit too much slack, then the slide could still bounce a bit as is the case with the manual slide. Being built with new cables, there is always a bit of 'stretch' in them so would expect the slack to grow after production for a short period of time.

Key words of course are 'in theory'. Now, you got me thinking that the rear wall may not be able to handle the transferred forces from the cables, flex, and then some of the strain is back on the ceiling rail. Possibly a combination of cable slack and wall flex. Of course, there is another possibility, that the cable system doesn't work the way I think it does. Just having a hard time getting over the 'in theory' part I guess. 



ob277rl said:


> A support of some kind is cheap insurance, and many simple styles have been discussed here in the past. Good Luck.


I agree completely here, and likely will do this just to be safe once I get my unit this spring. I think I might also experiment a bit to understand the amount of travel a bit better. Part of me is wondering if once the slide is fully retracted, if the mechanism can be reversed shortly to remove any slack on the interior cables without any movement of the slide. Of course, if I wanted to get real anal, I could get some strain gauges mounted to the rear wall and get some real life measurements. Of course, a $20. brace would let me enjoy my trips. 



Stumpy75 said:


> Mine started to pull away from the ceiling within the 1st couple of trips. Tightened it back up, got the support, and no more problems...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026T0R0G?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


Thanks, . . . I think the 2014 had the Norco Accu Slide cable system, so this is good feedback. Just curious, did you ever look to see how much slack there might have been on the interior cables when retracted?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

The 2014 does have the Norco Accu Slide cable system. I never looked at the cables to see if one or the other was loose. I saw the problem developing with the ceiling rails, did a search here about the problems, took care of the problem and then had another coffee. :birgits_coffee: The older Outbacks had more problems, as the slide was a manual one and put a lot more weight on the ceiling rails. I agree that "in theory", maybe my slide ceiling rails should not have done that, but they did, and I fixed the problem.


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

I've had my 21RS for nearly 5 years, never supported the slide, and have had no problems. Although I had once planned on supporting the slide as cheap insurance, I never got around to it. I camp 5-6 times per year and have about 9,000 miles on the trailer.


----------



## Jeff F (Oct 18, 2015)

Stumpy75 said:


> Mine started to pull away from the ceiling within the 1st couple of trips. Tightened it back up, got the support, and no more problems...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026T0R0G?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


I have a question for you, Stumpy75. I read your post and was thrilled that you'd actually provided a link for the support post. That saved me a trip to the storage lot to take measurements before ordering ,... or so I thought. I order the item, but found out it was too long to fit under the retracted bed slide. My bed measures 26 1/2" from floor to underside of bed. The support post you detailed closes to minimum of 29". I wonder which model Outback you have. I have a 28KRS.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I have the same support. Also had to cut about 5 inches off mine. Have a close look at the support. It's very easy to do.


----------

